# Do a ping Test



## paroh (Jan 5, 2010)

Do a ping Test from the below site and post ur results with ur ISP name
*www.pingtest.net/

ISP Mtnl
Your Grade D
*img691.imageshack.us/img691/4148/dgrademtnl.jpg

Also see this pic which grade stands where



> *img40.imageshack.us/img40/9011/gradej.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 5, 2010)

here is mine..

*www.pingtest.net/result/7080867.png


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have BSNL 256kbps unlimited connection...
Packet Loss 0%
Ping:48ms
Jitter:1ms
Line Quality:A (MOS:4.38)
My location: Madurai, Tamil Nadu
Test Server location: Mumbai (~700mi)

Arun


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 6, 2010)

Private Company (ISP)
*www.pingtest.net/result/7132948.png


----------



## paroh (Jan 6, 2010)

I think most of u use mumbai server for the test. Thats why most of u getting low ping rate. But in reality i think u should try other server like the server in usa Because most of the server or web hosting server are located in usa.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Jan 6, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7136963.png

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

*www.speedtest.net/result/673398766.png


----------



## kalpik (Jan 6, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7161147.png


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 6, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7162035.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 6, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7162099.png


----------



## max_demon (Jan 6, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7164909.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 8, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7337316.png


*www.speedtest.net/result/675903771.png


----------



## Revolution (Jan 9, 2010)

My fcking broadband.....
ISP:Alliance Broadband
Plan:256kbps Unlimited @Rs.600/-
DL:25-27kBps
UL:0-1kBps..........

*www.pingtest.net/result/6464819.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2010)

Gr8 line quality of kalpik & cool G5 is excellent...

MTNL & Bharti


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7393121.png


----------



## Aspire (Jan 9, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7415602.png
Not Bad......


----------



## quan chi (Jan 10, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/7506247.png


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

i live in delhi so that way i think i have quite low ..

*www.pingtest.net/result/5980702.png

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

*www.pingtest.net/result/12215612.png

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

*www.pingtest.net/result/12215660.png


----------



## metalfan (Mar 21, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/13027009.png


----------



## shikhar_kapoor143 (Mar 28, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/13534675.png


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 29, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/13610779.png


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2010)

Airtel gives the worst pings inside and outside India, IMHO.


----------



## Achuth (Apr 11, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/14511946.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/778391500.png

got this on a 4mbps line


----------



## Revolution (Apr 11, 2010)

Very bad for online gamers like me.....
Most of the above fcking Indian ISP got too much ping and packets loss too.....
This is very bad for any streaming service(like YouTube) or online application.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 11, 2010)

*www.pingtest.net/result/14548516.png


----------

